# Windows 10 Free to Win 7 and Above Users...



## HarrierUSA (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.zdnet.com/article/micros...=nl.e541&s_cid=e541&ttag=e541&ftag=TRE7ce1dc9


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you don't want to sit through the meting, here is an excellent summary of the major points presented.

http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/21/7865539/microsoft-windows-10-event-what-you-need-to-know

.Emphasis was on Cortana and the Holograph device. Both items I would not have too much interest in - The latter due to the size of my wallet.
I am interested to see how "Spartan performs against Chrome, as they are both stripped down browsers.

The Xbox feature (Xbox on your desktop", I wasn't too clear about. Probably my ancient brain could not grasp the concept. I use a couple of time wasters xbox games now on my Windows 8.1 desktop. But it did seem to be quite a lot more than that - very much like Skype.
Anyway, a couple of these items we will not see for a few months yet, so I am still anxious to see how the January build shapes up.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmm. Still not understanding the free part.


----------



## bs953 (Apr 21, 2007)

I can reply to that by free that's what Microsnot means. User means somebody who has a legal lisc copy of w7/w8/w8.1 and has registered same in his or her name. So if your running a 'cracked' version your not in. Pay attention though the rumor mill has it that Microsnot will offer this 'special' deal for a limited time and frankly it would not surprise me that the 'pre-hype' is about all there going to do with a very quiet "come and get yours now" deal.


----------



## bs953 (Apr 21, 2007)

My inside buzz word is 4th 1/4.

Mac


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I think most folks are having a hard time understanding what they mean by 'free' because it is a move so unlike Microsoft lol! Yes, it will be a free upgrade, but the offer is only good for one year from when Windows 10 is released. After that time, if you've put off getting it, you will be out of luck and will have to pay for it. I didn't watch the entire video of the conference, but the part about the free upgrade was in the first 20 minutes or so and i did see that part.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

golddust said:


> I think most folks are having a hard time understanding what they mean by 'free' because it is a move so unlike Microsoft lol!


Not really, there was also a free upgrade from Windows XP to Vista and from Vista to 7 as long as you purchased the computer within a certain time frame. This free upgrade expands on those.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Here how windows 10 upgrade will work.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2898794/heres-how-windows-10-upgrade-paths-will-work.html#tk.fb_pc


----------



## trungnghia1556 (Mar 22, 2015)

Still not understanding the free part.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

trungnghia1556 said:


> Still not understanding the free part.


What don't you understand? It's pretty clear and simple and explained many times.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Windows 10 should be released sometime in the Summer of 2015. Once released we will be notified where to download the iso file. (example: If Windows 10 is released in May 15, 2015, you will be able to get the download free until May 15, 2016 or until notified by Microsoft).


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> Not really, there was also a free upgrade from Windows XP to Vista and from Vista to 7 as long as you purchased the computer within a certain time frame. This free upgrade expands on those.


I remember those 'free' upgrades. They were apparently to keep computer sales from slowing down or coming to a halt just before the next version came out. The free period was for those computers purchased within something like three months (maybe less) before the next edition of windows was released. This time around folks are going to have an entire year after the release and a huge number of computers are going to qualify. Latest I've read is that the upgrade is going to be delivered via Windows Update.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

golddust said:


> I remember those 'free' upgrades. They were apparently to keep computer sales from slowing down or coming to a halt just before the next version came out. The free period was for those computers purchased within something like three months (maybe less) before the next edition of windows was released. This time around folks are going to have an entire year after the release and a huge number of computers are going to qualify. Latest I've read is that the upgrade is going to be delivered via Windows Update.


Vista to 7 was a 6 month period, not sure about any other product time periods. But the point was that one person had said it was unlike Microsoft to give a free upgrade, which it isn't. This one however is more open than any previous program though.


----------



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure how true is this. The Windows 10 free upgrade for pirates too [1]-

[1] http://arstechnica.com/information-...ade-for-pirates-more-confusing-than-it-seems/


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

060456F said:


> Not sure how true is this. The Windows 10 free upgrade for pirates too [1]-
> 
> [1] http://arstechnica.com/information-...ade-for-pirates-more-confusing-than-it-seems/


It may be free but it will not make their system genuine.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/pirates-beware-free-windows-10-upgrade-105058412.html


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Just for your info: Windows Technical Preview will end on April 15, 2015. It will continue to work on your computer, but your computer might restart several times during its use. I already removed this program from my computer and now am waiting for the release of Windows 10 coming soon this Summer 2015.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Really? Do you have a reference for that, please?

Build 10049 was just released about a week ago, there's at least one "leak" about Build 10051, and yet the Technical Preview will end eight days from now?

Surely you're not talking about the Enterprise version information dating back to October! Or are you?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I had the earlier version, that is why. I think it was 9948 but not sure. Anyways, I never used it too much and just decided to delete it from my computer and continue using W7. I will still upgrade to W10 once released this summer. Sorry for all this confusion.


----------

